# You're city's dominant forms of architecture:



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

The point of this thread is pretty obvious, show your city's dominant architectural trends, the point here is not to post the ultra atypical:

I'll do it for Paris later, it's a hassle to post pictures on this computer.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

I'll show you mine if you show me yours...


----------



## KoolKeatz (Jan 30, 2007)

We all know how these huge commieblocks in HK looks...


----------



## SYDNEYAHOLIC (Nov 3, 2006)

I'll have to find some pics of McOz. 

Not many people seem to take pics.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

The dominant themes in my town are

Medieval/Tudor Timber framed buildings


















Georgian Townhouses


















Streets of Victorian housing in mainly residential area close to the town centre










20th Century suburban housing developments further out










and a few modern buildings here and there in the centre


----------



## OtAkAw (Aug 5, 2004)

^^Timber-framed buildings look so charming!


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

[-


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

*SINGAPORE*

The dominant building in Singapore would probably be the highrise residential flat, with a good majority being public housing. Most are located in towns in the suburbs:










Within the city itself, a mixture of commercial buildings and old conserved shophouses can easily be spotted:


----------



## hudkina (Oct 28, 2003)

That last picture makes me think of McDonald's.


----------



## Obscene (Jul 22, 2007)

Stockholm.
Pictures by Swede, Ringil & Google.com.

Old Town:

































Modern:

























InnerCity:

































Suburban 1:

















Suburban 2:


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

*London*


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

This picture is what I love about London:


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

Outside of London (which seem to be almost non existant in the capital) these types of estates are very common.










Incredibly uniform, their appearance seldom changes and is not at all influenced by what region of the country it is in and can be striking where 'red' brick of this type is very rarely used. (although they aren't always 'red')


----------



## BoulderGrad (Jun 29, 2005)

*Seattle*

Most of the suburban parts of the city are filled with numerous Craftsman style homes from the 1910's-1920's:










More modern places are being built in the Mc-townhouse/Mc-Condo style, but at least still look pleasant:











Downtown, the older buildings are neo-classical and art deco like the old Smith Tower:










There are also quite a few very modern style buildings downtown as well:


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

In the inner city of Copenhagen it's is classicism...


----------



## cphdude (Apr 18, 2004)

^^More like New Classicism....


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

^^
Didn't knew if that word existed in english - but yes it's "Ny Klassicisme"


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

This stuff whatever the other guys deside it's called 

Inner City:





































Residential districts:


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

I still didn't post the typical architecture in the Paris area, I'm still trying to fide the time to collect some pictures.

Too bad some people didn't really understand the point of the thread and only posted typical inner-city architecture from their place. It's as interesting to see what ALL the people in the given urban area live in, not just the (un?)lucky ones in the center.


----------



## Daryae_Abi (Jul 7, 2007)

The most cultural (Azadi monument in Azadi square)









It is no typical of Tehran at all. 
Tehran typical buildings are apartment complexe towers (which all look the same)

































Materials are all steel enforced concrete because these is what we produce more. You said not to post "ultra typical" but those are how the buildings are in Tehran. :lol: 

The most beutiful are Azadi monument and some of the mosques, but the most common are those apartment towers.


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Tehran reminds me of those former soviet central asian cities

"Materials are all steel enforced concrete because these is what we produce more. You said not to post "ultra typical" but those are how the buildings are in Tehran."

And I made a typo, I meant "do not post the ultra *a*typical", my mistake


----------



## Daryae_Abi (Jul 7, 2007)

eklips said:


> And I made a typo, I meant "do not post the ultra *a*typical", my mistake


Oh OK then 
And that last photo was originally I think a small town the government built to make the population of the city less dense. But the city grew so much that the town integrated in the city and now it's a part of Tehran. A lot of other neighborhoods like this. The city had 3-4 milions people at the end of the war (19 years ago), and now we have 14 millions. Because the rent costs are cheap and the jobs are many, so people from poor provinces move here. :lol:


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

mostly due to natural growth or rural exodus?


----------



## Daryae_Abi (Jul 7, 2007)

eklips said:


> mostly due to natural growth or rural exodus?


Hehe when you were making this post I edited mine. 
It is mostly people moving from the provinces. But some of it is natural. Because still our population of the country has doubled in the same time (19 years).


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

*Bristol*

-------


----------



## AMS guy (Jun 27, 2003)

Amsterdam, baroque houses at the canals.


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

*In Caracas' downtown it's common to see a mix between Classical Colonial Buildings and Modern (50's-90's) buildings. *









*In some middle class areas, it's common to see buildings with an 80's-90's desing:*



Or...a mix betwenn houses, buildings and green spaces:



*This are typical building styles in the city:*





*In some poor areas you can see this type of buildings:*


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

Good Thread Eklips!
Beirut - Lebanon, French Influence :nuts:

Courtesy of Libano















Solidere Report










Courtesy of JohnConnel






*Lebanese Traditional Homes in Villages*









www.Bloggingbeirut.com









Courtesy of Josephss


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

There seems to be a lot of red-tiled roofs in Lebanon, a bit like in southern Europe, is it a specificity of the country or can you also find similar architecture in other parts of the levant?


----------



## The misanthropist (May 25, 2006)

cphdude said:


> ^^More like New Classicism....


Actually more like Neoclassicism. :wink2:


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

eklips said:


> There seems to be a lot of red-tiled roofs in Lebanon, a bit like in southern Europe, is it a specificity of the country or can you also find similar architecture in other parts of the levant?


Its the Lebanese Traditional Houses, usually in the MEA those houses are associated with Lebanon and I've never seen red topped houses when I passed by Syria and Jordan. Some of these houses dates back to the 1500-1300 and further.


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Very interesting, actualy these kind of small deep-red tyles remind me more of northen french ones than those of the south.

Northern french:









Southern french:


----------



## hauntedheadnc (Aug 18, 2003)

Pretty much every architectural style is represented here, but my city's dominant styles are art deco...














































These last two pictures illustrate how we're also known for buildings that contrast wildly with one another. Art deco next to Romanesque across the street from Brutalist. Neo-Georgian across from Italianate Gothic, a block from art nouveau next to neoclassical. Spanish baroque across the street from brutalist and on and on and on.

Meanwhile, our other dominant architectural style is pebbledash.


----------



## KoolKeatz (Jan 30, 2007)

I always thougt that the americans invented the horrible kind of suburbs but the Uk seems to have a lot of these too.


----------



## SmalltownUrbanist (Jul 25, 2007)

From the main street. That kind of wooden buildings are very dominant here.










Typical ugly rowhouse.










Same kind of rowhouse that I live in, right down the street from me actually.










A new house.










Typical planned new neighbourhood.










Wooden house.










Another wooden house.

Couldn't find many good pictures unfortunately, but you get the idea. My city mostly has a mix of a lot of wooden single houses, loads of row houses and a few small blocks from 3-6 storeys.
You'll get the idea from 
this photo, a little big so I linked it.


----------

